# Pics of your purdy stoves, let's see 'em



## BGStG1aholic (Jan 18, 2014)

So, I'm ready to buy a new pellet stove and wanted one of the best so I was leaning towards the Whitfield brand untill I saw the Harman XXV.  Heck, such a beautiful stove I just gotta have me one  Anybody got anything comparable in beauty and quality - I'd love to see some pics as I'm still open to look at other brands. I'm sure there's lotsa beautys out there. Time to show her off, I know you're proud of her


----------



## Hoot23 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## John Fortier (Jan 18, 2014)

Lovin our Thelin Providence,


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Jan 18, 2014)

Technically, it's not a stove but I still think it's purty.....


----------



## JohnRXL (Jan 18, 2014)

Here my "purdy" stove.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello

To make a stove real purty it helps to have a custom made raised ekectrically heated *Lighted tile hearth* with a *Lighted tile wall backing* and *two candles lit up on a tile mantel*. 

Avalon Astoria has one of the best service records!

Hearth has built in 900 Watt 220 Volt kick space heater as a feet warmer when stove is down for cleaning. 
See Pic below and click to Enlarge:


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello

One stove is purty but 2 of the same stoves is real beauty! An identical twin for a backup stove is the best spare parts!
When Cousins are 2 of a Kind!
Dualing Santa FEs - Nothing Burns Like a Quad

One of the very best stoves that works on a wall T-Stat with patented Loop Ignitor!

See Pic below and click to Enlarge:


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 18, 2014)

However when it is "All in the Family" like "My 3 Sons", nothing compares to these boys when cranking up the heat with combined output of 183,000 BTUs!

P-Series harmans are the easiest to keep clean! The only stove with a scenic tile option!

"My 3 Harmys" ! ! !  

See Pics below and click to Enlarge:


----------



## Indiana (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Defiant (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's the Elena Air, an Italian beauty.  We bought her twin without the air ducting.  We'll use the ducting one to get heat to our upstairs and her twin will be in our living room.  She's a little more work to clean her internal exhaust paths because you have to remove her ceramics.  Unfortunately, this model is no longer in production.  The stove is an Ecoteck but they were purchased by Ravelli.   Phil Do's fire. is another Italian stove (search under member's name - stove's in his avatar).  A few members have Piazettas  (member chken has his in his avatar).


----------



## John Fortier (Jan 18, 2014)

Lake Girl,
  Very nice looking unit..love the pics behind it also.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 18, 2014)

The "Elder" was destined for the dump but I rescued him (local camp was sold and new owners were cleaning up) - timing was everything!  Native artist from Manitoba.  The two smaller ones are Group of 7 prints.

Edit:  History of the camp is pretty interesting - purportedly a vacation spot for the infamous Al Capone.


----------



## Enigma869 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## BGStG1aholic (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's the one I'm currently using, an Avalon 900-PS(ser#1192). A friend gave this to me a few months ago and it's been a real workhorse . I've had a few problems with it along the way but have always been able to get it up and running again. I'm just concerned it's gonna shitout on me when it's cold out and I'm not sure if I can even get parts for it anymore thus my quest for a really nice purdy new one that is quality - probably the XXV


----------



## Tonyray (Jan 18, 2014)

BGStG1aholic said:


> So, I'm ready to buy a new pellet stove and wanted one of the best so I was leaning towards the Whitfield brand untill I saw the Harman XXV.  Heck, such a beautiful stove I just gotta have me one  Anybody got anything comparable in beauty and quality - I'd love to see some pics as I'm still open to look at other brands. I'm sure there's lotsa beautys out there. Time to show her off, I know you're proud of her


Couple of Hotties here..


----------



## Defiant (Jan 18, 2014)

BGStG1aholic said:


> Here's the one I'm currently using, an Avalon 900-PS(ser#1192). A friend gave this to me a few months ago and it's been a real workhorse . I've had a few problems with it along the way but have always been able to get it up and running again. I'm just concerned it's gonna shitout on me when it's cold out and I'm not sure if I can even get parts for it anymore thus my quest for a really nice purdy new one that is quality - probably the XXV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feed it anymore bullets, nice log hauler


----------



## MZR800 (Jan 18, 2014)

Integra II


----------



## jdinny (Jan 18, 2014)

MZR800 said:


> Integra II
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Love the stone work on the wall behind your stove.
What did you use?
t looks awesome


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 18, 2014)

JohnRXL said:


> Here my "purdy" stove.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those all zones in the background!  Holy crap, batman!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 18, 2014)

Logs sets have long been put in storage!  Cook stove now has tile under it on a cement floor.


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 18, 2014)

[quote="Defiant, post: 1638534, member: 3131"[/quote]
Nice stove, and even nicer backyard! That the brackish tidal river you mentioned in another thread? Very cool.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 18, 2014)

P38X2 said:


> Nice stove, and even nicer backyard! That the brackish tidal river you mentioned in another thread? Very cool.


Yes


----------



## Drew65 (Jan 19, 2014)

My Sabrina


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Jan 19, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> Are those all zones in the background!  Holy crap, batman!



Yup, I've got 12 zones.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 19, 2014)

AndrewChurchill said:


> Yup, I've got 12 zones.


Wow, you must be a pipe fitter or plumber!    Being 'zoned out' has a different meaning for me!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 19, 2014)

Enigma869 said:


> View attachment 124391


That's one HELLUVA fire going in there  Are you planning on burning all 5 tons that day???


----------



## Mt Bob (Jan 19, 2014)

She aint purdy------


----------



## bbfarm (Jan 19, 2014)

Had to wait until I cleaned it today


----------



## sunnyg (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is our stove.


----------



## John Fortier (Jan 19, 2014)

Some great set-ups here.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 19, 2014)

Work in progress. Got the water circulation near perfect with it coming back at 71-74 and going out at 110 to 130. Think I have the feed algorithm figured out to keep the stove clean and fuel use down. Every install is different.


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Jan 19, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> Wow, you must be a pipe fitter or plumber!    Being 'zoned out' has a different meaning for me!



My brother is a master plumber and he did the install for me.  I'm heating my house, 3 car garage, apartment above the garage, and DHW for all the above and that's why I have 12 zones. 

I'm amazed at how little fuel I'm using to heat all this.  In December I averaged 3 bags a day and this past week was 2 bags a day.  However, daytime temps were near 40 for the week.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 19, 2014)

There is an echo in this room.


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Jan 19, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> There is an echo in this room.


I don't know what you're talking about......  

That's what happens when you start a reply on one computer and finish it on another.....


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 19, 2014)

We had a wild day around here a couple of years ago when everybody's replies were posting twice.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 19, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> We had a wild day around here a couple of years ago when everybody's replies were posting twice.


I remember that!
I remember that!


----------



## Stovensen (Jan 19, 2014)

With sifted pellets our Quest Plus is ticking pellets like a Swiss clock. Throws out a lot of heat!


----------



## nick123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Running full blast below zero outside! Blanca is loving it!


----------



## BGStG1aholic (Jan 20, 2014)

bob bare said:


> She aint purdy------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
she's cranking out the heat, that makes her purdy in my book

and the cool coal bucket is cool...

but the monkey hiding in the other bucket makes it all way too strange


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Jan 20, 2014)

My Ecoteck Elena Steel


----------



## jimfrompa (Jan 20, 2014)

BGStG1aholic said:


> So, I'm ready to buy a new pellet stove and wanted one of the best so I was leaning towards the Whitfield brand untill I saw the Harman XXV.  Heck, such a beautiful stove I just gotta have me one  Anybody got anything comparable in beauty and quality - I'd love to see some pics as I'm still open to look at other brands. I'm sure there's lotsa beautys out there. Time to show her off, I know you're proud of her


----------



## newbieinCT (Jan 20, 2014)

Defiant said:


> View attachment 124355


 
I'm not showing this XXV to my husband! We purchased the p61a, but the XXV was in the running.  We loved the look of the XXV but decided we needed the btus of the p61a.  We just had it installed and we love it but this photo just made me cry a little on the inside....twinge of envy for your setup. If only the xxv was big enough for our needs  Gorgeous...


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 21, 2014)

I should have gotten our Labbie to lie in front of the stove as an endorsement, or perhaps waited until the cat curled up on the hassock, but the Labbie is outside playing in the snow with Daddy and the cat does not wished to be moved from his current spot.  So here's our stove, without animal endorsement- but I can tell you that they love it when they love it! <:3~ =:X


----------



## Tonyray (Jan 21, 2014)

newbieinCT said:


> I'm not showing this XXV to my husband! We purchased the p61a, but the XXV was in the running.  We loved the look of the XXV but decided we needed the btus of the p61a.  We just had it installed and we love it but this photo just made me cry a little on the inside....twinge of envy for your setup. If only the xxv was big enough for our needs  Gorgeous...


Your P61A is lots easier to clean and has a HUGE ash pan so don't cry to much.......


----------



## jdinny (Jan 21, 2014)

It's 0* outside, and a cozy 74* inside!
I love my P43 










18 bags of pellets in 21 days, We're lovin' it!
We're really lovin' watching the LP truck drive right on by.
Just can't figure out why we waited so long to go pellet heat.


----------



## Big E (Jan 21, 2014)

*NOT purdy, but cranking the heat. Using a Raytek Raynger ST, just checked the output on "4", putting out 652 Degrees F at the heat exchanger!*


----------



## The Village Idiot (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## jdinny (Jan 22, 2014)

The Village Idiot said:


> View attachment 124914


 
Beautiful setup!
We love your decor


----------



## DrDisaptch (Jan 22, 2014)

*my new Piazzetta Monia!*
*been in for 3 weeks, love it, puts out a lot of heat. was 12 here last night, will be near zero next 2 nights. I only turn on furnance when it warms up to like 40's(stove will run me out of house on low)
use I bag a day heating 1300 SF.




*


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 22, 2014)

DrDisaptch said:


> *my new Piazzetta Monia!*
> *been in for 3 weeks, love it, puts out a lot of heat. was 12 here last night, will be near zero next 2 nights. I only turn on heat when it warms up to like 40's(stove will run me out of house on low)
> use I bag a day heating 1300 SF.
> 
> ...


Looking good. About time for a good cleaning with LBT before those pesky rear passages start to plug.


----------



## DrDisaptch (Jan 22, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> Looking good. About time for a good cleaning with LBT before those pesky rear passages start to plug.



OK Bio, am new to this. we clean the firebox each time we shutdown, so was fully cleaned monday evening.

LBT? enlighten me . what rear passages exactly?


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 22, 2014)

Leaf blower trick. Attach to outside venting with the stove door open, vacuum switch hose disconnected and let rip. Manual should show the panels behind firebox. If you stay on the program will only need to be cleaned after season. Lake Girl can give more tips. The only negative I have found about the stoves is that they need a bit more attention to cleaning.


----------



## DrDisaptch (Jan 22, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> Leaf blower trick. Attach to outside venting with the stove door open, vacuum switch hose disconnected and let rip. Manual should show the panels behind firebox. If you stay on the program will only need to be cleaned after season. Lake Girl can give more tips. The only negative I have found about the stoves is that they need a bit more attention to cleaning.




thanks for tip Bio!
might know we have TWO rechargeable blowers, including a new Stihl. neither can be accessed on vacum side


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 22, 2014)

DrDisaptch said:


> thanks for tip Bio!
> might know we have TWO rechargeable blowers, including a new Stihl. neither can be accessed on vacum side


The blower on sale and the adapters was less than $50. Well worth the it. The caramels in the picture were from a stove that owner had a stuck exhaust fan.


----------



## Ctcarl (Jan 22, 2014)

Just did my cleaning and wanted to show another member of the family loving are Harman p35i


----------



## DrDisaptch (Jan 22, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> The blower on sale and the adapters was less than $50. Well worth the it. The caramels in the picture were from a stove that owner had a stuck exhaust fan.



I gave my mother in law a black & decker that had a leaf bag. may be able to convert it.
I have removed the back firebox plate and cleaned back there x 2 so far


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 22, 2014)

DrDisaptch said:


> I gave my mother in law a black & decker that had a leaf bag. may be able to convert it.
> I have removed the back firebox plate and cleaned back there x 2 so far


Elenas have two plates. Next time I am back there I am going to change the screws to thumb screws. Clean stove is a happy stove. You see a lot of problems by incomplete service-cleaning.


----------



## bbfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh well I didn't know we needed animal endorsement. Here is one of our 3 dogs, Ruger


----------



## Tony garofalo (Jan 22, 2014)

That's one Cool Cat//////////


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh that poor distribution fan


----------



## Tony garofalo (Jan 22, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> Oh that poor distribution fan


  Good point .. LOL


----------



## CrowBean (Jan 23, 2014)

Wittus ego ,Stone wall with floating piece of red oak from a saw mill


----------



## jdinny (Jan 24, 2014)

CrowBean said:


> Wittus ego ,Stone wall with floating piece of red oak from a saw mill


 
  Beautiful install. Love the stone work!


----------



## CrowBean (Jan 24, 2014)

jdinny said:


> Beautiful install. Love the stone work!


Thanks


----------



## farmboy57 (Jan 24, 2014)

-3 and only on setting 3 love this beast


----------



## topcat11866 (Jan 25, 2014)

harman p38+


----------



## St_Earl (Jan 26, 2014)

ooh. protect that lovely stove with a good surge suppressor.


----------



## Bowhunter1 (Jan 26, 2014)

it might not be a beauty, in fact my oil guy thinks it is very ugly!


----------



## woodsman23 (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 26, 2014)

bbfarm said:


> Oh well I didn't know we needed animal endorsement. Here is one of our 3 dogs, Ruger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog!  Good Ruger!  The other two dogs, of course, must be named Smith and Wesson, right?


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 26, 2014)

Bowhunter1 said:


> it might not be a beauty, in fact my oil guy thinks it is very ugly!


He may even say its a real pain in his bottom line


----------



## VA Bugler (Jan 26, 2014)

Mt Vernon AE installed in Oct 2013. My wife and I are loving the new stove. It keeps our 3000 sq ft house at comfortable temps even thru the polar vortex temps.


----------



## topcat11866 (Jan 28, 2014)

St_Earl said:


> ooh. protect that lovely stove with a good surge suppressor.


you cant see the protecter its behind the stove,thats the cord from the surge protector


----------



## bbfarm (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol at smith & Wesson.  Actually Barney and Blu.  We do have 2 Rugers in the house though, but only 1 is a dog


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 28, 2014)

bbfarm said:


> Lol at smith & Wesson.  Actually Barney and Blu.  We do have 2 Rugers in the house though, but only 1 is a dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got you beat.  I have a Ruger, and a Smith and Wesson.  What breed is a SKS? Or a Zoave?


----------



## Ctcarl (Jan 28, 2014)

dlavigne7324 said:


> Harman p35i


Love the black stone In the back. I wanted something like that but my wife likes the brick I. Are p35i


----------



## dlavigne7324 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ctcarl said:


> Love the black stone In the back. I wanted something like that but my wife likes the brick I. Are p35i


I like the brick .. Wife wanted black granite it matches our counter tops


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 28, 2014)

Man, I must have mine installed wrong!  My flame goes UP!


----------



## CtPaul (Jan 29, 2014)

My stove in my old house


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Jan 29, 2014)

CtPaul said:


> View attachment 125702
> 
> My stove in my old house



Most people install the stove horizontally.......


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 29, 2014)

AndrewChurchill said:


> Most people install the stove horizontally.......


But that solves the problem of getting all the pellets to slide down to the auger!


----------



## iceguy4 (Jan 29, 2014)

not  pretty , but it gets the job done.. 2 buildings,11 zones, 7 pumps,5 zone valves.  Oil and pellets plumbed series and play well together (flip 3 valves ...pellet eliminated see pic)   At -16° my oil burner fired for only1/2 hour in a 24 hour period.  All season my oil has only burned 18.1 hours....X  .89 gallon/hr...nice.


----------



## iceguy4 (Jan 29, 2014)

pellet boiler.


----------



## Luv2burnPellets (Jan 29, 2014)

Hoot23 said:


> View attachment 124331


Amazing, we have nearly identical stove and identical dog!


----------



## veemaxx (Jan 30, 2014)

A Vogelzang Ponderosa with a long double-wall pipe and a lazy dog.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jan 30, 2014)

AndrewChurchill said:


> Technically, it's not a stove but I still think it's purty.....
> 
> View attachment 124336


how do you like the pellergy? Be honest. I'm very curious.


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Jan 30, 2014)

smwilliamson said:


> how do you like the pellergy? Be honest. I'm very curious.


I love it!  It's extremely dependable. It lights up in under a minute and gets up to operating temp in about two minutes. I like it so well I have two of them. I bought the first one for my duplex a year and a half ago and when I built my new house this summer I bought the other.

I also highly recommend the Buderus boiler if someone is considering the Pellergy system. It only takes me about 5 minutes to give it a thorough cleaning, 10 if I clean the chimney.


----------



## Ctcarl (Jan 30, 2014)

veemaxx said:


> A Vogelzang Ponderosa with a long double-wall pipe and a lazy dog.


Wow love the wood house as well. Dream house


----------



## Augmister (Jan 30, 2014)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> One stove is purty but 2 of the same stoves is real beauty! An identical twin for a backup stove is the best spare parts!
> When Cousins are 2 of a Kind!
> ...



Don-te's Inferno!     Brilliant!


----------



## Augmister (Jan 30, 2014)

BGStG1aholic said:


> Here's the one I'm currently using, an Avalon 900-PS(ser#1192). A friend gave this to me a few months ago and it's been a real workhorse . I've had a few problems with it along the way but have always been able to get it up and running again. I'm just concerned it's gonna shitout on me when it's cold out and I'm not sure if I can even get parts for it anymore thus my quest for a really nice purdy new one that is quality - probably the XXV
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the flame does't get brighter, do you threaten to shot it with the Buckmark?


----------



## dlavigne7324 (Jan 30, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> I got you beat.  I have a Ruger, and a Smith and Wesson.  What breed is a SKS? Or a Zoave?


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 30, 2014)

Very classy look!


----------



## dlavigne7324 (Jan 30, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> Very classy look!


Thanks !! Wife's idea


----------



## railfanron (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's mine.


----------



## topcat11866 (Jan 31, 2014)

very nice is that p43 vented up or straight thru the back?


----------



## railfanron (Jan 31, 2014)

Straight out the top of the chimney with a 4 in stainless liner up 16 ft. The fireplace is a heat and glow with glass doors and I wanted to preserve it in case I wanted to go back to it. I took out the doors and the damper, dropped the pipe and sealed it off. Then used the fireplace air intake to supply outside air to the Harman.
Ron


----------



## RKBAGUY (Jan 31, 2014)

BGStG1aholic said:


> Here's the one I'm currently using, an Avalon 900-PS(ser#1192). A friend gave this to me a few months ago and it's been a real workhorse . I've had a few problems with it along the way but have always been able to get it up and running again. I'm just concerned it's gonna shitout on me when it's cold out and I'm not sure if I can even get parts for it anymore thus my quest for a really nice purdy new one that is quality - probably the XXV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 1903 I see... or is it a HiPower... pray, tell!


----------



## Dandar (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's my Hudson River stove works Chatham.


----------



## misterpat (Feb 1, 2014)

2005 Magnum Countryside
Duravent Pellet Pro Vent with OAK.


----------



## bbfarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Because someone has to say it:  where's your surge protector Mrpat?


----------



## misterpat (Feb 1, 2014)

bbfarm said:


> Because someone has to say it:  where's your surge protector Mrpat?



I know, I know.. Next time to the big box store.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Mt Bob (Feb 1, 2014)

Tha


BrotherBart said:


> View attachment 126156


 that would be nice in my tent!


----------



## bbfarm (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## curdy (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Bioburner (Feb 17, 2014)

Mama always said" If you cant take the heat stay out of the kitchen" Very nice.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Feb 17, 2014)

curdy said:


>


ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Shannon Hackenberg (Feb 19, 2014)

not sue how to upload a picture lol but profile picture is mine.


----------



## Shannon Hackenberg (Feb 19, 2014)

Here is mine got it.


----------



## rwreuter (Feb 20, 2014)

MZR800 said:


> Integra II
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is that you are using on the walls behind the stove....where'd you get it?


----------



## Shannon Hackenberg (Feb 20, 2014)

Its just pine boards that I bought and stained and then put coats of polyurethane on built it myself,the last board on right and left match the stain of my stairwell.Then bought old pans and old silverware and used fishing line to hang them.Been like that for 3 years did it before installing stove.


----------



## solarstar (Mar 15, 2014)

P960


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Mar 15, 2014)

We have three in the house now, but here are the two Whitfields.

We also have a Quadrafire 1000 but no pics


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Mar 15, 2014)

solarstar said:


> View attachment 129718
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a top or bottom feeder?


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Mar 15, 2014)

Here is our corner before I got the bug up my butt.

You can see the items laid on the floor to get an idea about hearth size.

Lots of mock up was done.

Here is a piccy of the hearth coming along well, a foot print of the stove base cut from Scrap, and the location of the vent marked.
Mockup EVERYTHING, THINK MORE, CUT ONCE 

The raised hearth, rustic mantle and wall treatment made a world of difference to an otherwise blahhhh corner.

The brick look on the wall was all done with paint (Faux brick) and is very cheap to do.

Some blue masking tape, a base color for the grout lines and as many colors as you desire for the brick work.

Paint the wall with the base coat, let dry for a couple days.
Tape off the desired brick pattern, then using some pieces of natural sponge, dab in the colors to form the bricks.

Once these are dry, you can go back and smudge in with some lighter colors to give the bricks that aged look.

From any distance it looks very much like a brick wall.

The mantle was made from 2x8 Fir, route the edges and mount on the brackets.

The brackets were made from bent flat bar, then I used horse shoes from our own horses, selecting enough of the same size to do the job.

I cleaned them good then welded them to form the completed brackets.

IIRC this entire corner, ready to go including the stove cost under $600.

Stove (Whitfield Advantage 2T  1992 vintage/used)
Pipe and fittings (new 3 inch)
Wood to frame, sheet and build the hearth
Wood for the mantle
Steel for the brackets
Horse shoes (well used)
Tile for the hearth (Habitat for humanity/ small left over from a big job)
Paint, tape, screws and misc items

It's amazing what can be done with very little cash outlay.

I plan to do a Faux brick arch behind our little whitfield, as the plain white wall just SUX

Buttttttttttttttttttttttttt, at the time we installed the little Whit, extra heat was the plan, and looks later.

The stove came with the hearth pad for $200, so I can't whine too loud.

I need to repaint the top of the stove as the good loving it's had is showing a little.

Good does not mean expensive.

Here are a few other pix taken during construction.

A word of caution, before getting wild with any ideas, scan the walls where you want to do an install, and be sure there are no wires in there 

A stud finder with an electrical scanner built in tells it all. Simply plug in something to any outlets on the wall and power it up, then scan the area you need to go through to see wassssssup.

When we decided to install the big Whit in the corner, the vent was going to intersect some 120V wiring straight on. OOOOOPS 

The easiest and most pleasing to the eye was the raised hearth idea.

The 12" hearth height put the vent out of the way of the wiring in the wall.

It's a real PITA when you have the sheet rock hacked up and find wires that you can't move. 

Always scan all studs before you drill or drive nails in to see if there are wire in there. Its hard to look cool when you all of a sudden have no lights. 


Snowy


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 15, 2014)

chickenman said:


> We have a few people, especially in towns, who are just using a panel of pool fencing glass as the hearth plate.  Costs $50 and look real schmick under a modern style stove.


 That glass trick is supposably popular in europe.Would not do much for me as stove is in dirt floor basement!


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 15, 2014)

And I forgot to mention it is up on besser blocks!There is a picture somewhere in this long thread.


----------



## Mt Bob (Mar 18, 2014)

chickenman said:


> I just love these photos.  Well done guys.  I see some dogs so here pics of our Anotolian Shepherds to protect the chooks from foxes.  No foxes come near bear in mind that the dogs are 3' high at the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My old fella looked just like one on right.He lived 16 years.No bears in yard when he was around!So good in house,also.


----------



## Tony garofalo (Mar 19, 2014)

chickenman said:


> Well it is not stoves but, what the heck, lets live a little;
> View attachment 129995


 The pics of the Pups, Is Priceless//// Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 19, 2014)

chickenman said:


> I just love these photos.  Well done guys.  I see some dogs so here pics of our Anotolian Shepherds to protect the chooks from foxes.  No foxes come near bear in mind that the dogs are 3' high at the shoulder.



My girl is tall for a German Shepherd 27" at the shoulder.  Those Sheps are huge!  Our dogs have been pretty good at keeping bear, gopher, fox away.  The squirrels are a different story - they just sit up in the trees and drive the dog crazy!

The protocol for pups - they're supposed to be laying in front of the pellet stove   In my house, she has to share with the cats for a spot...


----------



## SwineFlue (Mar 19, 2014)

bob bare said:


> .No bears in yard when he was around!



Guarding my pellet stash:


----------



## dave2112 (Mar 20, 2014)

"Chopper" likes it. So it's good enough for me......


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 22, 2014)

Guard dog making sure everything is fine.


----------

